# Mau tempo e Inundações - 18 Fevereiro 2008



## rijo (18 Fev 2008 às 09:11)

Imagens do Rio Jamor na passagem por Queluz







*Antes:*






*Hoje após 122mm de chuva contínua*


----------



## rijo (18 Fev 2008 às 09:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*


rio jamor em Queluz


----------



## rijo (18 Fev 2008 às 09:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*


mais um video do rio jamor (disponivel brevemente)


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2008 às 10:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Aqui fica o video nunca tinha visto nada assim  por aqui...as nuvens neste momento estao com um aspecto esquesito.


----------



## Zoelae (18 Fev 2008 às 13:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Fotos do Rio Jamor (Queluz), esta manhã já abaixo do caudal máximo. (Era para por uns videos, mas não estou a conseguir carregá-los.)


REparem nesta imagem, na marge mdireita do rio ainda se observam vestígios de paredes, era aqui que estava construído um prédio que ruiu nas cheias de 1967 causando a morte a várias pessoas. Quase no meio do rio!!!






Reparem nas engenheiradas portuguesas, fazem uma represa imediatamentre por baixo de uma ponte, depois a água tem de passar por algum lado, neste caso alagou o parque urbano, como se pode ver no vídeo que colocou à pouco o Mário.


----------



## Zoelae (18 Fev 2008 às 13:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Vídeo do Rio Jamor, em Queluz, junto ao aqueduto das águas livres. O rio este quase a galgar a estrada, como se pode ver nos detritos que estão agora a descoberto


----------



## Henrique (18 Fev 2008 às 15:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Que grande noite e manhã...trovoada não ouvi muita, e chuva, muita muita muita!
Fui a Jamor e vi a ribanceira, e não percebi muito bem porque lhe chamam ribanceira, parecia mais o canal da mancha em versão bruta  so tive pena de não ter tirado foto da foz do rio, era so lama 

O meu telele é um espetaculo!  








(Reparem bem no mosquito no meio do vidro )


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Fev 2008 às 18:24)

Ribeira do Jamor - Queluz - 4 caminhos


----------



## PedroAfonso (18 Fev 2008 às 19:26)

Ao final da tarde de hoje já prometia mais uma carga, a verdade é que pouco tempo depois ela veio, e embora forte, durou pouco tempo.

Cá estão algumas fotos. . .


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2008 às 19:37)

Aqui fica o video


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Fev 2008 às 19:45)

Cá estão as minhas fotos da chegada da célula a Olhão , por volta das 17h40m, passados 10 minutos ficou de noite e não deu mais fotos


----------



## Luis Rosa (18 Fev 2008 às 20:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Hoje no aeroporto de Faro, 17h33, poucos minutos antes da chuvada aqui na zona, quando vi este cenário pensei na hipotese dos tornados no mar:

















Luis


----------



## Nuno (18 Fev 2008 às 20:26)

Ola a todos ! Inundações em Setúbal neste dia 18 de Fevereiro de 2008 em Setúbal.
Começou a chover no dia 17 num domingo por volta das 7 h da manha ate la nunca mais parou, a sua intensidade foi aumentando hora após hora. Hoje dia 18 por aqui foi uma noite muito agitada,muitas trovoadas, lindos raios, e muita chuva mesmo. Mas foi por volta das 9 h que se deu o grande diluvio sobre a nossa cidade neste caso Setúbal começou a chover tão forte que se deixava de ver tal era a intensidade da chuva, trovoadas eram tantas que eu ja tinha perdido a conta, raios atrás de raios, o céu negro que mais parecia estar de noite, as horas iam passando e a chuva caia e caia fortemente sem dar tréguas, as trovoadas continuavam a iluminar os céus. Foi uma coisa inexplicável nunca vivida por mim. foi uma grande surpresa e um grande entusiasmo ao mesmo tempo pois era a 1º vez que via chover tão forte e durante tantas horas acompanhado de tantas trovoadas fortíssimas que parecia tiros ao meu ouvido. Por vezes assustavam e sentia algum receio ;D Vou deixar aqui algumas fotos e esperem que gostem, mais tarde ponho os vídeos. Peço desculpa pelas imagens que estão desfocadas mas foram tiradas em andamento No total de mm caidos foram desde as 00 H de dia 18 foram 161,4 mm no final das contas de ontem e hoje foram 190,4 mm, muita chuvaaa :up:


Espero que gostem :P


----------



## Redfish (18 Fev 2008 às 20:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Fotos tiradas ao fim da tarde perto de casa pelas 18.15 horas. 
Aos entendidos , que tipo de nuvens são estas?


----------



## Gerofil (18 Fev 2008 às 21:54)

*Setúbal, 18 de Fevereiro de 2008*

Vídeo sobre as inundações em Setúbal:

http://gerotempo.blogspot.com/2008/02/cheias-em-setbal.html


----------



## Agreste (18 Fev 2008 às 22:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*



Redfish disse:


> Fotos tiradas ao fim da tarde perto de casa pelas 18.15 horas.
> Aos entendidos , que tipo de nuvens são estas?




Pela foto parece ser um estratocumulus mammatus pois não se ve o cumulonimbus a que normalmente este tipo de nuvém está associado. Em Tavira ao fim da tarde as nuvens também tinham a certa altura o mesmo aspecto mas estavam associadas a um cumulonimbus e também à trovoada...


----------



## Dan (18 Fev 2008 às 22:36)

Algumas fotos são demasiado grandes, mas não deixam de ser uns excelentes registos dessa situação extrema


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Fev 2008 às 23:03)

_Gostei principalmente da ironia desta imagem:_








Por falar em seguro, chegou o N Auto.
Curiosamente, os carros estão submersos.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Fev 2008 às 23:17)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> _Gostei principalmente da ironia desta imagem:_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL

Portugal no seu melhor...


----------



## Relâmpago (19 Fev 2008 às 00:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*



Agreste disse:


> Pela foto parece ser um estratocumulus mammatus pois não se ve o cumulonimbus a que normalmente este tipo de nuvém está associado. Em Tavira ao fim da tarde as nuvens também tinham a certa altura o mesmo aspecto mas estavam associadas a um cumulonimbus e também à trovoada...



Este tipo de núvem, que eu saiba, está sempre associado a um cumulonimbos, mais propriamente à sua bigorna. Neste caso, a bigorna pode ter uma considerável extensão em comprimento. Geralmente precede uma trovoada severa que, penso, foi o que sucedeu, também, no Algarve.

Cumps e desejos de muita . Finalmente o anticiclone foi dar uma volta. Mas, infelizmente, parece que não por muito tempo


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (19 Fev 2008 às 01:04)

Pena eu n ter imagens mas a ponte do rio trancao teve ao nivel do rio.... 2,5 metros de agua ....intransitavel td a ir pela a ic2 ... que confusaooooo


----------



## AnDré (19 Fev 2008 às 15:25)

Ressaca do dia de ontem no vale de Odivelas e entrada da calçada de Carriche, hoje às 13h.

Potênciais derrocadas, mesmo por cima da calçada de carriche:








Limpeza imediatamente a seguir às bombas de gasolina:




Entrada da Calçada de Carriche (por baixo daqueles prédios azuis é onde se situa a tal bomba da Galp mesmo encostada à ravina em permanente erosão/ruição):




Senhor Roubado:




Rotunda do Senhor Roubado:




Ribeira de Odivelas: Pelo lixo se vê a altura a que a água chegou. 
















Já agora um à parte. Há 2 anos, o leito da ribeira era um terço do que agora se vê na fotografia. E um terço cheio de erva, canas e lixo. Desde já um agracedimento a quem foi responsavel pelo alargamento da ribeira e sua respectiva limpeza.

Ainda assim, eu não dormiria descansado, caso vivesse naquelas casas ribeirinhas!


----------



## vitamos (19 Fev 2008 às 15:39)

AnDré disse:


> Limpeza imediatamente a seguir às bombas de gasolina:



E já vai no segundo painel publicitário curioso no meio da confusão  Vocês andam a conseguir instantâneos brilhantes!

"sempre que o azar aparecer não há azar"


----------



## AnDré (19 Fev 2008 às 15:47)

vitamos disse:


> E já vai no segundo painel publicitário curioso no meio da confusão  Vocês andam a conseguir instantâneos brilhantes!
> 
> "sempre que o azar aparecer não há azar"





Vê-lá, nem tinha reparado!
A camioneta ia em grande velocidade, e eu estava sentado do lado esquerdo (a bomba ficava do lado direito), por isso foi fazer zoom para o vidro da frente e clicar!
Pura coincidência!


----------



## Angelstorm (20 Fev 2008 às 09:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*



Redfish disse:


> Fotos tiradas ao fim da tarde perto de casa pelas 18.15 horas.
> Aos entendidos , que tipo de nuvens são estas?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (20 Fev 2008 às 14:32)

Só para dar novamente os parabéns a todos pelas fotos e excelentes reportagens 

Eu esta manhã reparei nas estatísticas do servidor que este tópico do MeteoPT.com foi linkados em vários foruns de meteorologia internacionais a propósito das trovoadas e cheias em Portugal.


----------



## Thomar (20 Fev 2008 às 17:10)

Após muitas tentativas , finalmente consegui resolver o problema do _link_ do video em baixo. 
O muito obrigado para todos aqueles que tentaram ajudar-me.  

O video mostra como chovia  em Lisboa dia 18, por volta das 00h10m.


_P.S.1 – A tremideira no video deveu-se ao facto de eu estar a levar com chuva na cabeça. _
_P.S.2 – A má qualidade do video deve-se a ter sido feito com uma máquina fotográfica._


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2008 às 18:05)

Má qualidade ?? Thomar tá optimo excelente registo


----------



## ACalado (20 Fev 2008 às 18:33)

Thomar disse:


> Após muitas tentativas , finalmente consegui resolver o problema do _link_ do video em baixo.
> O muito obrigado para todos aqueles que tentaram ajudar-me.
> 
> O video mostra como chovia  em Lisboa dia 18, por volta das 00h10m.
> ...



bom registo  como se costuma dizer chovia a potes


----------



## ALV72 (20 Fev 2008 às 20:52)

Impressionante, acho que nunca vi chover assim e já tenho uns anitos !!!

Bom video.

Joao


----------



## Gilmet (20 Fev 2008 às 21:01)

Grande video Thomar!

Grande chuvada! A essa hora acho que já estava na cama, embora acordado, pois só dormi entre (+- porque ainda estava um bocado ensonado) as 00:30-03:30, 03:50-05:15, 05:15... resumindo só acordei quando havia trovoada mais forte...
Quando a meio da madrugada ouvi a chuva e a trovoada ainda pensei em levantar-me mas nem consegui

Mais uma vez, bom video! A tremideira nem se nota...

Apanhar com chuva com aquela intensidade na cabeça...até devia doer...


----------



## Thomar (20 Fev 2008 às 21:27)

Obrigado a todos! 

Em relação ao video devo dizer que o facto de estar comprimido para estar disponível no youtube, leva que a chuva pareca mais do que aquela que é! 

Eu nessa noite dormi muito pouco, tal era a chuva e o barulho que ela fazia na janela, no estore, no caixote do lixo, etc..., para já não falar da trovoada das 4h e tal da manhã, em que o barulho da chuva era enorme, mas fiz um sacrifício enorme para não me levantar, e levar com mnais água na cabeça!


----------



## AnDré (20 Fev 2008 às 21:38)

Thomar disse:


> Obrigado a todos!
> 
> Em relação ao video devo dizer que o facto de estar comprimido para estar disponível no youtube, leva que a chuva pareca mais do que aquela que é!
> 
> Eu nessa noite dormi muito pouco, tal era a chuva e o barulho que ela fazia na janela, no estore, no caixote do lixo, etc..., para já não falar da trovoada das 4h e tal da manhã, em que o barulho da chuva era enorme, mas fiz um sacrifício enorme para não me levantar, e levar com mnais água na cabeça!



Já eu, confesso que não fiz sacrificio nenhum.
Deitei-me às 2h e às 5h e tal (após um forte trovão), dei um salto da cama e não mais parei!
Andei de janela em janela, depois ainda antes das 6h liguei-me ao meteopt e pronto. O resto já sabem! Uma noite/manhã para sempre!


----------



## Minho (20 Fev 2008 às 22:04)

Está aqui uma colecção de imagens para guardar... parabéns pessoal!!

OS mammatus estão brutais, aquele shelf cloud ou wall cloud  do Luís Rosa  está fantástico, os videos e as fotos das inundações não podiam retratar melhor  a realidade e o que aconteceu 

Parabéns a todos os repórteres!


----------



## ajrebelo (20 Fev 2008 às 23:22)

boas

bem aqui deixo também o contributo neste arquivo de imagens 

local: PORTO BRANDÃO  13.00h do dia 18 Após o almoço nos restaurantes locais, bem bom por sinal 









































abraços


----------



## vitamos (21 Fev 2008 às 10:59)

Videos e fotos fantásticas! Muito obrigado a todos por terem registado este evento desta forma absolutamente brilhante!

Não tenham dúvidas que estão a contribuir para um registo que fica na história! As vossas fotos e vídeos serão sem dúvida "consultados" por muita gente!


----------



## rijo (18 Abr 2008 às 18:24)

​

Mais dois videos sobre as cheias em Queluz e Belas


----------

